# Syndicate Kustomz Purchase of Vision2c.



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Well over the holidays The offer was given to me to purchase the molds and production rights of www.vision2c.net . I have been scrambling to make this work and with Contract being finalized, I am proud to announce that www.syndicatekustomz.com will be up and running soon. We are going to be useing the same production company to keep with our high standards. We have many new products that are ready to be molded to add to our existing product line of C/F and fiberglass styling accessories.

Items that are ready to go In C/F-fiberglass!

B14
-Eyebrows
-Grill
B15
-Engine cover
-WC Lip kit
-Velocity Power Hood

Items that need to be testfited with final pics and prices.
B14
-Velocity Power Hood
B15
-Eyebrows

Items that are prototyped, Need to be molded test fitted and pics.
Universal JDM style bumper vents
B14
-Syndicate Drift spoiler
-Syndicate Drift fenders
5th gen Max
-Eyebrows

Soon to be prototyped
B13 
-Velocity Power Hood
B14
-Salon Style rear window spoiler
B15 
-Drift spoiler

Please keep this thread open for updated information about the site, New items, and things (YOU) would like to see made for your Nissan.

For prices or ordering please email me [email protected] 

Thank you Mike Roberts.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What about the B14 fenders???


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Shit!!!!*



1CLNB14 said:


> What about the B14 fenders???


I new I forgot something.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

woot, can't wait. Oh, BTW, can I order some eyebrows?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am sure you can!!!!*



1997 GA16DE said:


> woot, can't wait. Oh, BTW, can I order some eyebrows?


Email me with what you would like and I will take car of you....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet. and congrats mike! i ditched the pod idea for now. in the next couple months i for sure want that grill, and possibly those fenders as well.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> Soon to be prototyped
> 
> B14
> -Salon Style rear window spoiler



is this for both the 200 and the sentra? I guess its a little wing that comes off the the top of the rear window? that would be tight as hell


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yes.*



Equivocal said:


> is this for both the 200 and the sentra? I guess its a little wing that comes off the the top of the rear window? that would be tight as hell


Its like what the audi and lexis have but with My styling...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mike, you shoud make that Sentra GTS front bumper. 

BTW, what happened to some of your older projects, I remember U used to have things like tweeter sail pods for the B14 and such.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

carbon fiber engine cover / valve cover..

one or the other.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*There is alot of stuff in the works....*

Just a matter of time and support from you guys to make it happen.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS!!!!!!!!

C'MON MIKE, DROP EVERYTHING AND MAKE ME SOME  

J/K, man :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS, I WANT FENDERS!!!!!!!!
> 
> C'MON MIKE, DROP EVERYTHING AND MAKE ME SOME
> 
> J/K, man :cheers:


How am I suppose to make it if everybody keeps buying my items off of ebay for cheaper than what I can produce them for???? At this rate I will be lucky to have them on my car painted for next season!!!!  :fluffy: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> How am I suppose to make it if everybody keeps buying my items off of ebay for cheaper than what I can produce them for???? At this rate I will be lucky to have them on my car painted for next season!!!!  :fluffy: :fluffy: :cheers:


hey, I bought the eyebrows from you. I bought the grill from ebay b/c a member here was selling it. It's the one you made and he paid you the full amount for it, I jus bought it from him for cheaper b/c he didn't want it anymore.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Its cool,,,*



1997 GA16DE said:


> hey, I bought the eyebrows from you. I bought the grill from ebay b/c a member here was selling it. It's the one you made and he paid you the full amount for it, I jus bought it from him for cheaper b/c he didn't want it anymore.


Just giving you a hard time... :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I want to see a carbon fiber T-shirt with our name embroidered in the breast!.. lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Chuck said:


> I want to see a carbon fiber T-shirt with our name embroidered in the breast!.. lol


LOL chuck your something else ! you should request kevlar with it too..that way you be bullet proof shirt.

lol :thumbup:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> LOL chuck your something else ! you should request kevlar with it too..that way you be bullet proof shirt.
> 
> lol :thumbup:



now were thinkin


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Insane badges just added to the list....*










Contact for info on sizing and price. Site will be up soon.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

hey we can't neglect the B13...! Only a velocity hood for us? What about fenders, eyebrows, grills, etc. I am sure that there would be a huge interest. B14 owners have all the goodies...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Dude Simmer down!*



Javon said:


> hey we can't neglect the B13...! Only a velocity hood for us? What about fenders, eyebrows, grills, etc. I am sure that there would be a huge interest. B14 owners have all the goodies...


I have been discussing with others about the eyebrows and I have already made grill for the b13 in the past. Like I said alot is in the works!!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Group buys added!!!!*

This is to get things rollen with the new site and other production items. Thanks


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

AHAHAHA, I love that Insane badge, very nice. Might have to get me some of them later on.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*B15 eyebrows added to the list of now for sale.*

Check out the GB section for details....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*The site is up and running!!!!!!*

www.syndicatekustomz.com :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> www.syndicatekustomz.com :fluffy: :cheers: :fluffy:


Looks good. If you want, I can provide you with a ton of pix. I'll PM you with the pix I got.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*New B15 eyebrows.*


























[/B]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*X*
*X*
*X*
*X*


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Sorry guys, Image station sucks... I will get them up on the site tonight when I get home!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks really hot man !! great job mike !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yup, definately looking good.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Sweat, It brought a tear to my eye!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finaly after 3 year i have the C/F drift spoiler in hands!!! I will be taking pics of it tomarrow on both a sentra and 200. This thing is a work of art. also adding to syndicate line up a rerelease of the of the B13 grill in both C/F and fiberglass. I have also finished and hope to have avaible in the next month the sylvia grill and C/F B14 OE trunk for the B14....... I will post pics up as soon as I get them and start a group buy to help fund the drift fenders and b15 Lip spoiler trunk 1 peice combo!!!!! 



Thanks for the support!!! Mike


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mike price lisat need updated !


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> mike price lisat need updated !


hey, I updated the price lists as much as I could, I'll send you both the price lists I have.

Send me some pix, Mike, I'm updating Liu's page today.


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

nothing for 300's? I guess it wouldn't be worth all of the experimentation, because there aren't many of us out there that want our cars looking DOPE..lol


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

allright guys...especially mike (you've got mail)

i took pics of the drift spoiler...they can be seen in my golden gardens thread in the member rides section.
it looks really good on the 200 it was installed on. theres even a couple pics of it on my sentra :thumbup:
and an nx as well. some huge, super high-res pics of the spoiler on the grey 200 were sent to scorchN so maybe he'll post those up as well. (i didn't because cardomain cuts the size down anyway)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=476087#post476087


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Whoever has the high res pics, send them to [email protected] . I want to put them on Liu's site.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Alex: I got the email just fine, thanks. I'll update Liu's site a bit later.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Heres the link to the pics for the drif spoiler.

http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/products/products.php?cat=1&item=7


----------



## tryptych (Mar 14, 2004)

*So what's going to happen?*

I am planning on ordering the c/f velocity hood soon and was hoping that nothing is going to change about it. So is anything going to change? Also i would like some c/f fenders for my B15, but I don't like the sydicate design, I would like oem style, or oem style with a slight flare. Would this be possible?


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

All i got to say is thanks for making such badass parts for the 200sx especially in carbonfiber ur parts are one of the main reason i bought a 200 hopefully i can have the wing trunk and grill s00n.. :cheers:


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Thanks, But you guys can alway work a deal with me for hoods trunks and grill and whatever. I am going to working out pakage prices with about 15% off and less on the shipping....


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

justin: did you even use any of my pics or just sams?
site looks good! :thumbup:

mike: got your email. sending smaller pics


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't have any hi-res pix of urs, send me some and I'll use them, I've been lazy and I still need to update the page.


----------

